

Goldbugs on Parade - frankus
http://modeledbehavior.com/2011/02/10/goldbugs-on-parade/

======
presidentender
Money as a store of value is less important to me than money in fixed
quantities.

------
regularfry
That's a fantastic premise for a sci-fi short.

